# Newbee chic needs clutch for 240sx...a little help?



## IronLily (May 12, 2004)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum, and I recently purchased my very own 1989 M5 240sx. It's my first time driving stick, and I'm not all that great at it, but I like it. Her clutch needs to be replaced. So I asked some mechanics around my area how much it would cost for them to replace the clutch, and they all want $300-400 to do the job. I guess because I'm a girl, they all pretty much hiked up their price.
I don't know much about manual transmission, or about import cars, but geez, isn't that a little too much? If it's possible for anyone here to please help me by recomending someone who could help me out or a web site or two so I can purchase a clutch. 

Thank you guys so much.
IronLily~


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

What shop did you goto? What area in LA are you?


----------



## IronLily (May 12, 2004)

I'm from Montebello, so I went to some shops on Whittier, and Olympic. At the shops where my dad works in El Monte, there are dudes there who work on alternators, starters, and other stuff too. They said they would do it for $280. But if I can get a better deal somewhere else, that would be great.


IronLily~


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Well, that kinda sounds about right to be honest. Is that with the new clutch.

Also, if you are planning to do the swap (SR20DET), and it's gonna be done soon, you might as well wait. You have to do a new tranny for that any way.


Oh and I live in Torrance, and I know some peeps at Midas that may be able to help you out. Let me know.


----------



## IronLily (May 12, 2004)

I didn't know that $300-$400 was about right. I'm glad i asked. That would be so awesome if you and/or your friends at Midas could help me out. Do you think I should swap both the tranny and the clutch? I wanted to do that, but my dad said just the clutch would be fine. But he was also saying how clutches (back in his day) used to be like $60. hah. 
Once again, thank you in advance for your advice.  

IronLily~


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow, so okay, you really are new at this. I'm new to the whole Nissan thing too, I was a DSM guy, ur....Mitsubishi guy, so let me be nice and give you a little 240 101 and hopefully others will join it.

You just have to do the clutch. Don't worry about the Tranny. 

Also if you can get it done for 280.00 take it!!! I couldn't do better.

The swap I'm talking about is when people that own the 240 want the Japanese Engine in it, they will order the engine and Tranny from Japan and put it in the car replacing the old one. Usually costs around 3500.00 with labor. 4500.00 if you go to Signal auto. Don't ask what Signal is till later. 

So. In short. Just go to your dad's friends and get the clutch replaced for 280.00 that's the best deal you're gonna get.


----------



## IronLily (May 12, 2004)

Yes, I am very new to the whole Import scene, I am actually more familiar with Domestics. Thank you for being helpful, and nice about it. I let my dad know about the pricing information, and I'll probably get her clutch done some time this week. I heard one of my friends talking about some japanese engine swap, but thats a bit pricy for me right now. 
Thank you so much, again.

IronLily~


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

So is $280 including the clutch or is it just the labor? If its just the labor, I'm sure I can find cheaper prices, i'm not too far from montebello. Lemme know if the $280 is both parts and labor or just labor and I will be able to help you out from there.


----------



## IronLily (May 12, 2004)

$280 is for both the clutch and the labor. The only bad thing is that I don't know if he's going to use some crappy old used one, or a new one. He could just _say_ he's going to use a new one. I don't have to go to this guy to get the clutch done, so if you know of any good deals, I would appreciate it very much if you could let me know. 
Thanx a whole lot.  

IronLily~


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay gimme a few minutes and I will search for good deals on new clutches.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay well unfortunately the prices have gone up since the last time I checked. Before I had gotten a ACT 6 puc clutch kit for $350 installed, but now just the street disc kit costs $300. I can get you a brand new pressure plate, disc, and all the bearings for $200, and get it installed for $150. Only thing is, you would have to drive to glendale to pick up the parts and get them installed. If this is what you want to do, let me know and I can make arrangements.

I know its a little bit more expensive but at least this way you will know that its all brand new.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Okay well unfortunately the prices have gone up since the last time I checked. Before I had gotten a ACT 6 puc clutch kit for $350 installed, but now just the street disc kit costs $300. I can get you a brand new pressure plate, disc, and all the bearings for $200, and get it installed for $150. Only thing is, you would have to drive to glendale to pick up the parts and get them installed. If this is what you want to do, let me know and I can make arrangements.
> 
> I know its a little bit more expensive but at least this way you will know that its all brand new.



i dont think i would recomed her to drive a street clutch 6 puc if shes just learning how to drive, she is better off getting a stock 4 puc from Clutch MAster's (they give you 3 year - life warranty in Auto Zone) she is better off with this to learn. A 6 puc is too dificult for ppl that are just starting manual cars.

I got mine put for 170 bucks just labor, plus i was there helping and all so i saw how it was done, i saw he did it right and all, i love those mexican mechanics, they are the best, i liked how he explained every single detail and function of each part. :fluffy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

No I wasnt tellin her to get a 6 puc, I was just stating how much the prices have gone up since when I bought mine. Yeah I agree with you 100% that a 6 puc is too much for her to learn with. When she gets the hang of it though, she should get a 6 puc and kill those *** guy bs racers. :cheers:

A chick drivin stick is just so god damn hott!


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Loki said:


> i dont think i would recomed her to drive a street clutch 6 puc if shes just learning how to drive, she is better off getting a stock 4 puc from Clutch MAster's (they give you 3 year - life warranty in Auto Zone) she is better off with this to learn. A 6 puc is too dificult for ppl that are just starting manual cars.
> 
> I got mine put for 170 bucks just labor, plus i was there helping and all so i saw how it was done, i saw he did it right and all, i love those mexican mechanics, they are the best, i liked how he explained every single detail and function of each part. :fluffy:


hey bumpin, it looks like loki just had you...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ You stupid.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> No I wasnt tellin her to get a 6 puc, I was just stating how much the prices have gone up since when I bought mine. Yeah I agree with you 100% that a 6 puc is too much for her to learn with. When she gets the hang of it though, she should get a 6 puc and kill those *** guy bs racers. :cheers:
> 
> A chick drivin stick is just so god damn hott!



yep hot chicks driving S13 OWN! i dont think i could race one, id be too bussy glaring at her beuty ^_^ than get smoked, catch up and take her to the HOLIDAY INN :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Okay well unfortunately the prices have gone up since the last time I checked. Before I had gotten a ACT 6 puc clutch kit for $350 installed, but now just the street disc kit costs $300. I can get you a brand new pressure plate, disc, and all the bearings for $200, and get it installed for $150. Only thing is, you would have to drive to glendale to pick up the parts and get them installed. If this is what you want to do, let me know and I can make arrangements.
> 
> I know its a little bit more expensive but at least this way you will know that its all brand new.


 dude, so 350 installed? is it just stock clutch or better?i might take you up on that offer soon.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

$350 installed. It is a stock clutch, but its all brand new.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

oh, in that case ill buy my own and can i just get 150 install? where/what is this place? i can feel that i might need a new one soon.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Bumpin do u own a 240sx?? cause its says on your little profile u drive a ford expedition lol


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Stock 4 puck????? 
Stock is a full face clutch...


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> Hey Bumpin do u own a 240sx?? cause its says on your little profile u drive a ford expedition lol


i remember bumpin's avatar being that chick with boobs dangling all over the place.


----------



## IronLily (May 12, 2004)

Joel said:


> Stock 4 puck?????
> Stock is a full face clutch...


I'm new, forgive me. What the heck is a full face clutch?  

IronLily~


----------



## 240SXDRIFTER (May 11, 2004)

I Have A Centerforce Clutch In My 240sx And It Sweet For The Price And The Will Replace It If Something Go's Wrong With Look In To That!!


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Iron Lilly

don't worry about it, just get the new clutch for 280.00 done if it's a new clutch.

Buzz us later, there is a hand ful of 240's that hang out in Torrance and in OC every now and then.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have only heard negative things about the centerforce clutch.. wanna back that up 240sxdrifter??


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

augimatic said:


> Iron Lilly
> 
> don't worry about it, just get the new clutch for 280.00 done if it's a new clutch.
> 
> Buzz us later, there is a hand ful of 240's that hang out in Torrance and in OC every now and then.


Why the hell are you telling her not to worry about it? Because she's a girl or what? Fuck that, the chick asked and someone oughta explain it, after all, that is one of the points of this forum.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> Why the hell are you telling her not to worry about it? Because she's a girl or what? Fuck that, the chick asked and someone oughta explain it, after all, that is one of the points of this forum.


lol, i agree, right, enthalpy? :thumbup: 

explain to us augimatic


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

then why don't you explain it w/o flaming other members??

full face means that the disk's surface is fully covered such as this one








a 6puck clutch may look like this one


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

who's flaming?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lionel, knock it off.. i just don't want mods sending me pm's about flaming or closing down threads because they went OT or ppl flamed too much. there was no reason for racing junkie to post that comment. pm me for more and go back on topic please.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

so where is bumpin? i need to know where the $150 clutch job place is.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm sure she wants to know it all but at this point she doesn't even know how to drive stick and it'd be a bunch of techno jargon that she wouldn't get. It'd be as useful as explaining to her what a BOV does. 

You can go ahead and explain it but it'll probably make just a little more sense when she gets the basics down. At the beginning of this thread she thought she had to change the entire tranny.

And...why the hell are freaking out about it anyway???


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> i have only heard negative things about the centerforce clutch.. wanna back that up 240sxdrifter??



back to topic cause i dont wana get banned lol. Ok I dont really like centerforce or ATC clutchs. I have heard good things and bad things about them but i drove my friends 240's which one of them has a centerforce and the other has a ATC, and i didnt like how they felt driving. Thats why i got the Exedy Hyper Single Clutch system and i am glad i did cause it RULES . the grip for once its much nicer and it is kinda friendly when driving in traffic. Its harder than normal cluthches but not as stiff as thwe ATC or Centerforce depend which lvl of clutch u get


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

signal auto in Torrance uses Exedy in their cars....must be for a reason.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

maybe they're sponsored by exedy?? i denno..
i heard that ACT clutches are good.. phase2motortrend, jspec, heavythrottle, they all use them.. must be for a reason


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> maybe they're sponsored by exedy?? i denno..
> i heard that ACT clutches are good.. phase2motortrend, jspec, heavythrottle, they all use them.. must be for a reason



Vsp3c u gona get Owned today, if u talk to any1 at phase2motortrend they will tell u that exedy is way better. if u dont belive me talk to Wayne U got OWEND i am sorry. they were the ones that told me to get exedy :thumbup: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

whaaaaaaa??? jdmrice = sponsored by phase runs ACT!!!!

but if wayne said exedy > act+centerforce, exedy must be better 

dood!!!! you have a 890$ clutch??!! -_-


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

they don't make exedy for KA, i checked


----------



## IronLily (May 12, 2004)

full face means that the disk's surface is fully covered such as this one








a 6puck clutch may look like this one







[/QUOTE]

Wow. I see those in magazines, and now I know what the heck they are now. Thanx for explaining it to me and not being arrogant about it.

IronLily~


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> oh, in that case ill buy my own and can i just get 150 install? where/what is this place? i can feel that i might need a new one soon.


Its a place in burbank. You have to let me know when your gonna take it so I can tell my friend that your gonna swing by.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> Hey Bumpin do u own a 240sx?? cause its says on your little profile u drive a ford expedition lol


I use to own a 240sx. Unfortunately i got into 2 accidents in 4 days and was forced to sell it a couple days before my 21st birthday. Had that car for 5 years. I miss that thing. But yeah I use to have a 240.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> then why don't you explain it w/o flaming other members??
> 
> full face means that the disk's surface is fully covered such as this one
> 
> ...


That bottom clutch is what I had in my 240. Damn that thing gripped like a muh fucker. Awesome clutch though. I was chirping from 3rd to 4th. I loved it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The bottom clutch isnt cusioned - very very harsh clutch!! Usually used in cars like the S15 that has a cusioned flywheel plate rather than a cusioned clutch.
These are the ones that fry gearboxes


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

As to why I didn't explain it to her, I'm not much for clutch knowledge. But I didn't really flame augimatic, ya know, I kept the "you sorry little sexist bitch ass mofo" comments rather nonexistent and all.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

ah no biggy, I'm sort of flame proof anyway...well sort of.

LOL

any who, back to the topic....exedy seems the best way to go then huh...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> The bottom clutch isnt cusioned - very very harsh clutch!! Usually used in cars like the S15 that has a cusioned flywheel plate rather than a cusioned clutch.
> These are the ones that fry gearboxes


so stay away from uncusioned clutch??


RacerJunkie said:


> As to why I didn't explain it to her, I'm not much for clutch knowledge. But I didn't really flame augimatic, ya know, I kept the "you sorry little sexist bitch ass mofo" comments rather nonexistent and all.


keep the name calling down


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Is there something hard to grasp in the concept that I was NOT calling him names?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

read my sig please.. and no more arguing, pm me if you want to keep this going.

now get back on topic


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> read my sig please.. and no more arguing, pm me if you want to keep this going.
> 
> now get back on topic


u MOD now?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Well ya know, the topic of the thread was her clutch issues which has been asked and answered, so I fail to see why you're bitching at me so much. And I second Loki's question.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> dood!!!! you have a 890$ clutch??!! -_-



Its worth it cause it came with everything and a new flywheel, and it fucking rocks, grips like no other. i have chirps my tires from 1st to 3rd and once on 4th lol  :thumbup:. if u guys had to get a new clutch i would recomend the exedy one. At first it feels really touchy u need to get used to it cause its not like the stock clutch. It engages really quickly and its a bit harder to push in, u need more muscles to push it lol. at first i didnt like it cause i wasent used to driving with a street/race clutch. i had always used stock clutches in my other cars. But now man i LOVE it lol :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> Its worth it cause it came with everything and a new flywheel, and it fucking rocks, grips like no other. i have chirps my tires from 1st to 3rd and once on 4th lol  :thumbup:. if u guys had to get a new clutch i would recomend the exedy one. At first it feels really touchy u need to get used to it cause its not like the stock clutch. It engages really quickly and its a bit harder to push in, u need more muscles to push it lol. at first i didnt like it cause i wasent used to driving with a street/race clutch. i had always used stock clutches in my other cars. But now man i LOVE it lol :fluffy: :fluffy:



i know what your saying, mine is also a racing/street clutch its a stage 3 its hella badass!!!!! but the best one ive drivin was an 89 s13 with an SR20DET and had the HKS racing clutch (dont know details) but it was damm hard and a bit noisy when pressed in.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Loki said:


> i know what your saying, mine is also a racing/street clutch its a stage 3 its hella badass!!!!! but the best one ive drivin was an 89 s13 with an SR20DET and had the HKS racing clutch (dont know details) but it was damm hard and a bit noisy when pressed in.



was it twin disc???? cause my friend has the cusco twin disk cluth in his evo and its stiff and its noise lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> was it twin disc???? cause my friend has the cusco twin disk cluth in his evo and its stiff and its noise lol


probably yeah, that shit was fucking AWSOME!!!!!! i test drove it like a crazzy mothofo!!! hell no i wasnt gonna let that chance get by!!!!! finally drove the SR!!!!!! LOL


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Loki said:


> probably yeah, that shit was fucking AWSOME!!!!!! i test drove it like a crazzy mothofo!!! hell no i wasnt gonna let that chance get by!!!!! finally drove the SR!!!!!! LOL


oh finally.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

TuFoteeSX said:


> oh finally.



theres always a dumb ignorant that wants to feel special by trying to step on others... :loser:


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Loki said:


> theres always a dumb ignorant that wants to feel special by trying to step on others... :loser:


oooooh, you got smacked twice, plus the one you quote me on. :loser:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

TuFoteeSX said:


> oooooh, you got smacked twice, plus the one you quote me on. :loser:


holy shit so you want a cookie for that!!!!!!? get a life NOOB stop jacking off on watching Initial D and STFU like the good little girl that you are :dumbass:


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Loki said:


> holy shit so you want a cookie for that!!!!!!? get a life NOOB stop jacking off on watching Initial D and STFU like the good little girl that you are :dumbass:


 :topic:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

you remind me of a poor little fool that always gets banned :dumbass:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

grow up you little kids..


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ of topic biatch


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ of topic biatch


 :topic:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> grow up you little kids..



bet your trying to kiss on the MODS so you can become one :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Enough crap


----------

